# NMRA MCoR Standards Cvn- Fri Nite Tour- JC layour pix



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

June 12, the NMRA Mid Continent Region Standards Convention and show was in Wicita, KS. Friday night there was a layout tour. Additional layout lighting was added to existing lights before the Tour. The following pics are from my layout about 5:30PM and about 9:30 PM. 
Although none are shown in these pix, 42 guests visited the HedgeApple-RioGram RR. 

















Closer views:
Vinita township in the foreground, Ozark, AR in the background [ far right behind trees ] Bear cave behind caboose. POL opns at bottom left. [Flash used]








Cimarron Horse Ranch w/Mikado Beef train pulling into view.









Lighted layout w/RioGrande Heavyweights - 9:30PM, on the HARG. Blue floods are in trees to give moonlight effect.









Ozark mountain village with new lighting.









New Army Petroleum combat Fuel Depot with Lighting.









The visitors were from NE, AR, OK, KS, IA, and CO. Over half of the guests were from NE. All Tour participants seems to greatly enjoy the Tour. A "Can You Find It?" sheet was provided to visitors to locate details on the pike. The HARG RR has many details and dioramas that are based on family persons, autos, structures, and events.
Sorry there weren't any pix of the visitors.... I got busy running my mouth and forgot to get the camera.
JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim,
I'm glad you were able to show off your layout to the NMRA visitors. How did the seminar go?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice vies of the RR Jim. What was the convention about and how many layout tours did the folks visit? Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, 
http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Conventions/MCoR_2009_Convention.html 
There were seven layouts on the Friday Tour. Three of them were GRs. [SURPRISE!]. I was scheduled to give a clinic on Roadbed styles on Saturday afternoon. Sadly, due to an uncancellable family oblication that came up, I had to withdraw the clinic and missed most of the other clinics I wanted to see. Other clinics were on a range of topics. Also on Saturday, there was a train show with two large modular layouts [incl one GR] and a number of vendors. I spent a bunch on Dremel accessories. I also got a deal on three used Bachmann hoppers for only $15. Most of the vendors were Z, N, and HO stuff.


----------

